# Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Februar 2012)

*Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]


----------



## Gems1 (2. Februar 2012)

*Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*

die Headline klang für mich wie "Ladenhüter PCGH PC"


----------



## xx00xx00xx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*

Warum is der 3930k immer noch ned lieferbar...


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*



Gems1 schrieb:


> die Headline klang für mich wie "Ladenhüter PCGH PC"


  war auch mein gedanke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*

Hehe, netter Versuch. Aber Nein, die PCGH-PCs waren in der Vergangenheit einfach alles - außer gut lieferbar. Das ist im Moment (keep your fingers crossed) nicht so, weil ein besserer "Job" auf allen Seiten gemacht wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hehe, netter Versuch. Aber Nein, die PCGH-PCs waren in der Vergangenheit einfach alles - außer gut lieferbar. Das ist im Moment (keep your fingers crossed) nicht so, weil ein besserer "Job" auf allen Seiten gemacht wird.


 
Aha, jetzt weiß ich auch, wer all die 3930K CPUs vom Markt weggenommen und in PCs verbaut hat.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sehr gute Verfügbarkeit bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*

Das kann man aber auch zweideutig verstehen.
1. Keine Verfügbarkeit, weil sie keiner haben möchte, dann braucht man keine bauen.
2. Keine Verfügbarkeit, weil sie jeder haben möcht, dann braucht man keine Werbung.


----------

